
Windows 64-bit: The 'Program Files (x86)' and 'SysWOW64' folders explained - joeyespo
http://www.samlogic.net/articles/32-64-bit-windows-folder-x86-syswow64.htm
======
bitwize
Ah, Microsoft logic. The System32 directory has 64-bit stuff and the SysWOW64
directory has 32-bit stuff.

Just like you press the Start button to turn the PC off (in all currently
extant retail versions of Windows anyway).

